# Wooden Steam Engine



## Bogstandard (Mar 29, 2008)

I remember reading on here a bit back, about someone wanting to make a working engine out of wood.

Here is a set of fairly cheap plans to satisfy your needs. 

10" tall.

http://www.billreichart.com/engines.shtml#woody

Bill died a couple of years ago, but his widow Phyllis has carried on marketing his plans to keep his memory alive, and most probably make ends meet.

I have just ordered a couple of sets to give my brain a rest.

The Clutch and the Gyro, they both look interesting and not too difficult to build.

John


----------



## lugnut (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the link John. I also ordered a couple of the plans, not to give my brain a rest ( it's been at rest for some time now) but to give to some of my grand kids to build.  
Mel


----------



## lugnut (Apr 2, 2008)

WOW! I got the plans today. 3 days! thats some fast service. Florida to the Oregon coast in three days. Great plans also. :bow: the little wooden steam engine is going to be fun to make.
Mel


----------



## Bogstandard (Apr 2, 2008)

Mel, 
I got them even faster.
I asked Phyllis if she could scan the pair of plans I ordered, and send them by email.
An office document arrived a couple of hours later.

I think she only does this for outside mainland USA.

Very reasonably priced and a good set of plans, what more could you ask.

John


----------



## bevans2014 (Feb 19, 2009)

lugnut  said:
			
		

> WOW! I got the plans today. 3 days! thats some fast service. Florida to the Oregon coast in three days. Great plans also. :bow: the little wooden steam engine is going to be fun to make.
> Mel


Check out my wooden steam/air engine. It my first working engine i have ever built it is very leeky ;D 

http://www.youtube.com/v/EUZbC3O4NBw&hl=en&fs=1


----------



## ChooChooMike (Feb 19, 2009)

Very neat !!  Any running engine that you make is a success !!! :big:

Keep going !!

Getting a bit dizzy watching the vid too 

Mike


----------



## Maryak (Feb 19, 2009)

bevans,

First up - Welcome to our forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Second - Congratulations on your first engine and it runs pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A great effort, especially with only a drill press and your hands :bow: :bow:

What's next ??? ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60 (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome to HMEM bevans2014

You never forget your first runner.
Nice work!

Rick


----------



## 4156df (Feb 19, 2009)

Way to go....Hope you'll keep on building.

Regards,
Dennis


----------



## lugnut (Feb 19, 2009)

GREAT Job. I'll bet you never will forget the things you learned making that neat little engine run. Now that the monster has been turned loose you will have to improve on that first engine and develop a better one. Great Job.. I never have built the one I got the plans for but some day I will. Keep on posting here and never be afraid to ask questions. We will help you all we can. Keep up the good work.
Mel


----------

